# Matthew Perry guest hosting on Piers Morgan



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Matthew Perry was scheduled to guest host (with "special appearance" by Lisa Kudrow) on Piers Morgan's show on Monday 7/22, but the episode has been postponed indefinitely so they can cover the royal birth in that time slot instead.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh yay. Oh no. 

Thanks for the heads up. I don't know why, and if it's universal or just in my market, but the 
CNN talk-type and entertainment shows here never have program info so I end up missing good stuff because they are shows I wouldn't want to SP. I just want to watch when it's something that would interest me.

If you see the re-scheduling of this episode, could you please post it? TIA


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Perry tweeted that his episode will be on Friday


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, Don!


----------

